# Seafrance - Strike



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

Good evening booked on seafrance next friday Just got home and heard they are on strike{what again} anyone know anything? jeffro


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Try

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-79579-.html

tony


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We sail on Sunday morning and they are saying turn up as normal, no doubt that if they are still on strike they will send us to another ferry.
It's down to industrial action on the boat, no doubt that the French seapersons are revolting.

Mike


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for that if you are still at the port next Friday you can show me around. just kidding! jeffro


----------



## animalambulanceman (Nov 4, 2007)

Sea France will send you on Eurostar if the boats are not sailing-using your existing tickets with no extra to pay-unless you are running LPG when you are kippered as they won't allow LPG converted vehicles (even if you totally drain your tank)and you just have to sit it out and wait for a ferry sailing.I have been sent Eurostar 3 times in the last 2 years when either the port of Calais was blockaded by French fishermen or SeaFrance's ferries broke down.It may be worth arriving at Dover early to allow for the extra traffic going on Eurostar with no Seafrance sailings and also to give you time to get to the rail terminal from Dover port.Good Luck!!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*France*

Why We tend to use Hull-Zeebrugge/Rotterdam.

Dover Straights becoming a bit of a nightmare recently.

Operation Stack seems to be a very common in recent years.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Sea France will send you on Eurostar if the boats are not sailing


? Aren't they just pasenger trains?


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks like the brown stuff just hit the fan down here in Folkestone there getting operation stack ready! use the old a20 if your coming to dover turn off at leeds castle jeffro


----------



## animalambulanceman (Nov 4, 2007)

Eurostar are also operators of goods trains for roll on/roll off freight/vehicles on the Ashford to Paris route which stop at Calais Sous La Manche to offload vehicles.They use the same tunnel to cross the channel but a different line/track to the passenger Eurostar trains.You have to stay in/with your vehicle during the crossing on the train unlike ferries when you have to go up to the pasenger decks for the duration of the crossing.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Eurostar are also operators of goods trains for roll on/roll off freight/vehicles on the Ashford to Paris route which stop at Calais Sous La Manche to offload vehicles.They use the same tunnel to cross the channel but a different line/track to the passenger Eurostar trains.You have to stay in/with your vehicle during the crossing on the train unlike ferries when you have to go up to the pasenger decks for the duration of the crossing.


But when a Motorhome goes "sous Manche" does it go "Eurostar" or "Eurotonnel"? :?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

€urotunnel - freight, cars, MHs (with their drivers/passengers).

€urostar is the passenger train operator.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thought so Bruce Ta.
That's what i was getting at


> Quote: ‹ Select ›
> Sea France will send you on Eurostar if the boats are not sailing
> 
> ? Aren't they just pasenger trains?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

In the article there is a SeaFrance telephone number for information:

http://www.kentnews.co.uk/kent-news...losure-of-M20-newsinkent10367.aspx?news=local


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

pippin said:


> €urotunnel - freight, cars, MHs (with their drivers/passengers).
> 
> €urostar is the passenger train operator.


I thought Eurotunnel were the operators of the tunnnel and its infrastructure and the freight / car trains are Le shuttle ?


----------



## animalambulanceman (Nov 4, 2007)

Sorry Folks When I wrote Eurostar I should have said Eurotunnel-same beast in my book.Many appologies for any confusion caused to readers.Seafrance definately give out Eurotunnel tickets when they can't honour their bookings for ferry crossings for "operational reasons"-100% guaranteed!However if the ports are suffering problems the other carriers also divert you to use the tunnel so it can be a long queue as they carry their own booked passengers/vehicles first and fill up any spare spaces with the strays sent over by other companies.Having the basics already on board to make drinks,snacks etc.is very worthwhile as it makes any wait much less stressful for us campervan drivers unlike car drivers who have no facilities and have to either pay through the nose for refreshments or go without because they have no choice.


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

SeaFrance phone line says service back to normal from 0800 Sunday. Website still has warning of distruption - not updated yet? BBC travel says back to normal. BBC travel no problems on M 20 southbound.

.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks i leave on friday the 5 feb so was getting a bit worried .Seems strange that there is nothing on the tv about it as it causes so much chaos down here in Dover jeffro


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks i leave on friday the 5 feb so was getting a bit worried .Seems strange that there is nothing on the tv about it as it causes so much chaos down here in Dover jeffro


----------



## LoueenCo (Oct 23, 2008)

Travelled with Seafrance this morning okay, empty boat though, smooth crossing now 200 mile into France.

Mike


----------

